# Pleco and a snail



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a apple snail and a bristlenose pleco in my 20 gal. They seem to be doing quite well. So far so good. I read the other day that the snail needs calcium for his shell and a cuddle bone in the tank would do the trick. So I broke a chunk off of one and added it into the tank. Now the pleco looks like he's eating on it. Is this going to be bad for him? Should I have ground the cuddle bone up into dust? 

Love to hear any thoughts or advice on this


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Plecos like rasping on things like cuttle bone and driftwood. It's part of their natural diet. Do you have any driftwood in there? If not, I strongly suggest you get him some. They also like making lairs, mine used to hang out upside-down under an arch in the driftwood.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> Plecos like rasping on things like cuttle bone and driftwood. It's part of their natural diet. Do you have any driftwood in there? If not, I strongly suggest you get him some. They also like making lairs, mine used to hang out upside-down under an arch in the driftwood.


Thanks. I bought a piece of that Mopani driftwood off Amazon and had my kid cut it up into chunks. It was too big for the 20 gal other wise. There's about 8 pieces in the tank so he's got plenty of driftwood to hide under and rasp onto. 

I'd like to get a albino bristlenose and another snail in another month or two but am afraid it would be too much for the tank. So far there is a bn pleco, mystery snail, golden wonder Killifish and three Black skirt Tetra. Maybe just another snail. I sure do like the one I have. He's all over the tank. I never knew they could move so fast or so often. Weird little creature.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep i have noticed parents love to use kids for free labor haha.


----------

